# Denver v Phoenix



## cambyblockingyou

here's where we see if we're a defensive team or just a team with no identity. here's hoping Kenyon plays and has an impact.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

WOW. suns threw it in and nash wasn't paying attention to where the ball was and Carmelo stole it, threw it up to Watson who lobbed it back to Carmelo for one of the best alleyoops i've ever seen. Whoever thinks this kid isn't a stud is out of their mind.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

we are up after 1.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

geez, watson is such a money 3 point shooter.


----------



## cpawfan

It appears Kenyon is out for this game


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo is not getting the ball nearly enough.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Kleiza is REALLY stepping up tonight.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Najera with a HUGE block on marion.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

waive dermarr. please.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Close game, 98-94 5:46 on the 4th


----------



## cambyblockingyou

yeah it's been a solid game. watson takes too many threes. last time it was obvious he was going to take one so nash just waited to the right moment to put his hand in his face. Kleiza is my hero tonight. Najera been great too.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

we're getting screwed. hardly any fouls called for the first 3 and a half quarters now there is a whistle every time.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

get a rebound!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

haha they get the rebound but over hte back.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

watson makes 1, tie game.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

andre and1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

nash flopped.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

why did carmelo not get the ball?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

so andre misses the free throw and hten a lay up....


----------



## cambyblockingyou

boykins and one.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

boykins has taken this game over offensively.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo played great defense tonight. i mean, all-defensive team good. he shut down nash guarding him one-on-one for the final play in regulation, guarded nash a couple of times real good in overtime including one where he stole the ball (without playing the passing lanes, stole it straight up). big big game for him.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

So boykins elects to take the shot himself instead of passing to carmelo. 2 potential game winners, Carmelo doesn't even get a touch on either play.


----------



## Phenom Z28

What an exciting game...I just started watching it in the 4th quarter but wow :eek8: I'm really pulling for Denver though, seems like everytime they lose it's only by a point or two.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

yeah it's been the funnest game to watch for us this new year at least. if not all season.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

carmelo missed his last two jumpers, need to take it down low again.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

and he does.


----------



## Sánchez AF

What a block by NAJERA !!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

if we lose i'll be real angry. this is ours to win.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

we are down by two. the pessimist in me says we are going to lose. our offense right now is Carmelo and Boykins. And Boykins is cooling off. Watson is worthless unless he's wide open for 3.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

This has been a great game but, i can;t stand the nuggets announcers they are so biased for the nuggets it isn't even funny. Why are they harping over Nash travelling when Najera travelled even worse on his dunk in the 4th. Also they make fun of James jones for flopping, but they praise Melo for it. Those guys are horrible i missed the begginning of the game so i do not know there names. I hope the nuggets win but they need to stop letting Raja Bell kill them, they needd to cover him.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo hasn't drawn a charge in the 2nd half that i can remember at all so i don't know what you are referring to. he didn't flop on anything.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

but i agree our announcer sare homer.


----------



## Sánchez AF

3 Ot Wow!!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

triple overtime. god i'm tired.


----------



## Sánchez AF

NAJERA should be the MVO of the game !!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

yeah Najera has been fantastic tonight. he did the exact same steal earlier.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

come on let's end this guy.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

carmelo with a monster slam.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

refs want more face time it seems.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

carmelo fell wrong...


----------



## cambyblockingyou

it was najera's fault! kicked carmelo!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo's like Rocky man, wow.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Marion was a punk by pushing Carmelo off of him like that .


----------



## cambyblockingyou

nash fouls out!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

lol andre keeps drawing fouls.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

no more overtimes, down to 1 shot, who's it going to be?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*melo*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Im not even a Nuggets fan but im happy about this game

Mr Carmelo "cluth" Anthony


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Melo!!!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

one of the best games i've ever seen, period. instant classic.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

wow is all i can say. i can die a happy man i think, lol.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Awesome Game totally worth it, Najera play awesome ball and Melo made the clutch shoot


----------



## pac4eva5

HOLY HELL!!! i just got back from work. what happened???

melo 3 games in a row!!?? he better start gettin some love...


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Carmelo was great. his jumper wasn't that hot at the end though. except the 1 time it mattered, because the kid is clutch. but the good thing about him is that his jumper wasn't knocking so he went down low and scored inside and drew fouls.

also have to give some love for his defense. And Najera too... geez that guy is underrated. even i didn't think he could handle the minutes he got tonight but he made big plays and played good defense to the buzzer.


----------



## pac4eva5

that shows complete matureness for melo. his jumper aint workin? ok, go to the hoop then...

hes becoming a STAR thats for damn sure! i hope we make the playoffs so he can prove to the world hes a beast! cuz the ignorant nba fans out there dont have a clue...


----------



## cambyblockingyou

Kleiza played pretty darn good too. when he was out there he was doing everything Najera was doing. but he didn't get many minutes in the 2nd for some reason. i'm happy with that pick, for sure.


----------



## pac4eva5

nugzhomer said:


> Kleiza played pretty darn good too. when he was out there he was doing everything Najera was doing. but he didn't get many minutes in the 2nd for some reason. i'm happy with that pick, for sure.


how good can kleiza get? i havent seen anything on him. can he score?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

i don't see kleiza improving significantly, but i might be wrong. to me I say he's exactly like Najera except not as good on defense and better on offense. and yes, he does have some decent scoring. still he's a servicable player.

The thing i didn't get tonight is why it took karl so long to figure out to give it to Carmelo on the last play. at the end of the 1st OT Andre ran a screen and roll with Carmelo but kept it and drove and missed a layup. Second OT Boykins missed a jumper. then 3rd OT they said ok let's just give it to melo and then he stuck it.


----------



## pac4eva5

nugzhomer said:


> i don't see kleiza improving significantly, but i might be wrong. to me I say he's exactly like Najera except not as good on defense and better on offense. and yes, he does have some decent scoring. still he's a servicable player.
> 
> The thing i didn't get tonight is why it took karl so long to figure out to give it to Carmelo on the last play. at the end of the 1st OT Andre ran a screen and roll with Carmelo but kept it and drove and missed a layup. Second OT Boykins missed a jumper. then 3rd OT they said ok let's just give it to melo and then he stuck it.


najera was a good pick up. but i give the credit for that to karl not kiki, which means kiki still has done nothing for this team... 

melo missed a layup at the buzzer? was it an easy one? what happened with that?


----------



## pac4eva5

well i just read the recap on nba.com

melo had a bloody nose and made the game winner with a cotton ball stuck in his nostril? HAHAHAHAHA!

boykins had a career high. and apparently najera had an AWESOME game, cuz marion didnt...haha!


----------



## spongyfungy

this was the best game I've seen all year. It was a lightweight bout going all 12. Not much defense other than Najera. Clutch shots by just everyone.

Nash got called for a couple fouls which were a bit suspect but as the announcers said, he got away with a couple.

There was so much drama during this game as well. Carmelo getting kicked in the face just added to that. I couldn't help but laugh when Marion was trying to roll him off..


----------



## pac4eva5

i just saw the highlights. DAMN!

melo played REDICULOUS defense on nash on the final play in regulation! then boykins lights it up! yet, wtf is he doing on that final shot??? has he not seen what melo has done this week??? anyways, then boykins almost fuucked up in the 2nd OT, but raja bell missed that wide open 3. then wtf is miller doing when he gets the rebound!!!??? there was 3 seconds andre!!! why didnt he call TO??? but melo comes through...AGAIN! the highlights on nba.com are funny, cuz u see andre raise his hand like he knew it was over the second carmelo got the ball. then he jogs to the bench still with his hand raised, hella funny!

overall, WHAT A TEAM GAME!!! thats one of those wins that'll spark a team!!! i think we will see a lot of wins coming real soon...


----------



## ChristopherJ

The Nuggets announcers are insanely bias. Nash got called for his 6th foul, and they said it's fair because he "MUGGED!" Najera a couple minutes before that. I'm curious to what their definition of mugged is, considering Nash only lightly grabbed Najera's jersey.




Overall it was a great game though, and I thought the refs were terrible for both sides. Sure annoying to hear the Nuggets announcers though.


----------



## EJlover

Gee, nugzhomer, what's your problem with Earl Watson? The guy's been shooting out of his mind on threes in the last two games, and of the three that he's missed (out of 13, meaning he's made 10) at least one was a desperation shot at the buzzer that rimmed in and out. I'm not sure how you can say a guy who has shot 10-13 from behind the arc in the last two games, especially when people have been complaining non-stop about the lack of perimeter shooting on the team for most of the season, is shooting too much!! Also, stating that he's worthless indicates that you must have some vendetta against him. From all other accounts he played pretty good defense on Nash, and this game he had 8 assists and 6 boards, and one of those assists was a great pass to Kleiza off a pump-fake that got a defender in the air.

So what's your deal?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Great win by the Nuggets while missing 2 of their starters.


----------



## darth-horax

KidCanada said:


> The Nuggets announcers are insanely bias. Nash got called for his 6th foul, and they said it's fair because he "MUGGED!" Najera a couple minutes before that. I'm curious to what their definition of mugged is, considering Nash only lightly grabbed Najera's jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it was a great game though, and I thought the refs were terrible for both sides. Sure annoying to hear the Nuggets announcers though.


Lightly grabbed his jersey? Did you even WATCH the game? Nash had Najera grabbed with BOTH hands around his chest on the play that Melo got kneed in the nose. 

THAT, my friend, is a mugging of the first degree.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Good game guys, had to come in here and show some love. Melo and Boykins played outstanding. If Melo isn't worthy of an All-Star appearance I don't know who is.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

pac4eva5 said:


> melo missed a layup at the buzzer? was it an easy one? what happened with that?


No, Andre missed a lay up. They ran a screen and roll play for Carmelo, but since Carmelo got doubled Andre didn't pass it to him and took it himself but missed a layup. Pretty easy layup but there was some people challenging it.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

pac4eva5 said:


> well i just read the recap on nba.com
> 
> melo had a bloody nose and made the game winner with a cotton ball stuck in his nostril? HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> boykins had a career high. and apparently najera had an AWESOME game, cuz marion didnt...haha!


Carmelo guarded Marion most of the time. Most of Marion's baskets came from tip ins on offensive rebounds and put backs, stuff like that. the one time i did see marion score several times in a row was when Carmelo was on the bench at the beginning of the 4th and Dermarr was guarding him.. gosh i hate dermarr.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

pac4eva5 said:


> i just saw the highlights. DAMN!
> 
> melo played REDICULOUS defense on nash on the final play in regulation! then boykins lights it up! yet, wtf is he doing on that final shot??? has he not seen what melo has done this week??? anyways, then boykins almost fuucked up in the 2nd OT, but raja bell missed that wide open 3. then wtf is miller doing when he gets the rebound!!!??? there was 3 seconds andre!!! why didnt he call TO??? but melo comes through...AGAIN! the highlights on nba.com are funny, cuz u see andre raise his hand like he knew it was over the second carmelo got the ball. then he jogs to the bench still with his hand raised, hella funny!



haha, really, i didn't see that. i'm going to go check that out right now. Yeah, basically when Carmelo has the ball and there are a few seconds left, might as well go take a seat and enjoy the show.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

KidCanada said:


> The Nuggets announcers are insanely bias. Nash got called for his 6th foul, and they said it's fair because he "MUGGED!" Najera a couple minutes before that. I'm curious to what their definition of mugged is, considering Nash only lightly grabbed Najera's jersey.


It's true that our announcers are biased, i won't lie about that. But that Nash foul was a good call, just for the wrong reason. Watch the replay again, Miller stepped on Nash's foot..... that's a foul on Nash.


----------



## dubc15

KidCanada said:


> The Nuggets announcers are insanely bias. Nash got called for his 6th foul, and they said it's fair because he "MUGGED!" Najera a couple minutes before that. I'm curious to what their definition of mugged is, considering Nash only lightly grabbed Najera's jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it was a great game though, and I thought the refs were terrible for both sides. Sure annoying to hear the Nuggets announcers though.


i did not get the chance to watch this game, but i know what you are talking about. i think the nugget announces have got to be one of the most bias announcers on tv. i put the nugget games on mute because i can't stand the announcers. if a nugget player gets a single finger on him, the announcers will start crying and complain like the nugget player got raped or something. love the nuggets but CANT STAND the announcers. i'm sure yall know what i'm talking about... someone agree with me!


----------



## cambyblockingyou

EJlover said:


> Gee, nugzhomer, what's your problem with Earl Watson? The guy's been shooting out of his mind on threes in the last two games, and of the three that he's missed (out of 13, meaning he's made 10) at least one was a desperation shot at the buzzer that rimmed in and out. I'm not sure how you can say a guy who has shot 10-13 from behind the arc in the last two games, especially when people have been complaining non-stop about the lack of perimeter shooting on the team for most of the season, is shooting too much!! Also, stating that he's worthless indicates that you must have some vendetta against him. From all other accounts he played pretty good defense on Nash, and this game he had 8 assists and 6 boards, and one of those assists was a great pass to Kleiza off a pump-fake that got a defender in the air.
> 
> So what's your deal?


Nothing, I like Watson. I guess you read the 1 comment I made _during the game_ out of frustration when Watson took an ill-advised 3. He does have a tendancy to overshoot the 3. i'm not saying he shouldn't take it when he's open, but he has a tendancy to take it even when he's not. for example sometimes he'll get the ball and he's obviously going to shoot it. He knows it, fans know it, the opponents know it. but he hangs on to the ball and thinks about it for a second and THEN takes it, giving the opponent time to react and make the shot harder. If you're going to take it, just do it. i still like watson though.

Our best lineup at the end of the game was Boykins, Watson, Miller, Carmelo, and Najera.


----------



## ChristopherJ

darth-horax said:


> Lightly grabbed his jersey? Did you even WATCH the game? Nash had Najera grabbed with BOTH hands around his chest on the play that Melo got kneed in the nose.
> 
> THAT, my friend, is a mugging of the first degree.



How is that a "mugging"? Seriously........he wasn't tryng to hurt him, he didn't even push him. All he did was grab Najera's jersey. That is the most loosely used version of the word mugging I have ever seen. Go buy a dictionary.


----------



## NugzFan

KidCanada said:


> The Nuggets announcers are insanely bias. Nash got called for his 6th foul, and they said it's fair because he "MUGGED!" Najera a couple minutes before that. I'm curious to what their definition of mugged is, considering Nash only lightly grabbed Najera's jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it was a great game though, and I thought the refs were terrible for both sides. Sure annoying to hear the Nuggets announcers though.


compared to half the other announcers, ours are pretty damn fair.


----------



## Timmons

KidCanada said:


> The Nuggets announcers are insanely bias. Nash got called for his 6th foul, and they said it's fair because he "MUGGED!" Najera a couple minutes before that. I'm curious to what their definition of mugged is, considering Nash only lightly grabbed Najera's jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it was a great game though, and I thought the refs were terrible for both sides. Sure annoying to hear the Nuggets announcers though.


Scott Hastings has admitted repeatidly that he is a homer, but I think he's a great announcer. Chris Marlowe is an idiot that doesn't even know what a basketball is, but HASTINGS is great. He's totally fair and not insanely bias. 

Marlowe = bad. Hastings = great. 

Scott will say when the refs blow it and when they make good calls regardless of who they call it against. Bad call KidCAnada...bad call...


----------



## darth-horax

KidCanada said:


> How is that a "mugging"? Seriously........he wasn't tryng to hurt him, he didn't even push him. All he did was grab Najera's jersey. That is the most loosely used version of the word mugging I have ever seen. Go buy a dictionary.


Maybe in Canada your vocabulary is as weak as your currency.

He didn't just grab the jersey. Watch the replay when Melo got kneed in the face. Nash had him grabbed around the chest with both arms and was pulling him off balance which resulted in Melo getting kicked.


----------



## ChristopherJ

darth-horax said:


> Maybe in Canada your vocabulary is as weak as your currency.
> 
> He didn't just grab the jersey. Watch the replay when Melo got kneed in the face. Nash had him grabbed around the chest with both arms and was pulling him off balance which resulted in Melo getting kicked.


If you think that was a mugging then I'm speechless. Try watching the replay after you have taken off your homer glasses.


----------



## darth-horax

All this coming from a guy who lives in a country that is home to the mighty Raptors. 

Oh yeah, Bertuzzi is a criminal.


----------



## cpawfan

Darth & KC, please stop this in this thread. If you want to continue, please take it to PM.

KC, I'm glad you took the high road in your last response


----------



## endora60

darth-horax said:


> Maybe in Canada your vocabulary is as weak as your currency.
> 
> He didn't just grab the jersey. Watch the replay when Melo got kneed in the face. Nash had him grabbed around the chest with both arms and was pulling him off balance which resulted in Melo getting kicked.


I'm neither a Nuggets fan nor a Suns fan--and I'm not Canadian. Just a basketball fan with eyes and NBA League Pass. Impartial. 
Nash didn't mug anybody--come on, this is Steve Nash--and he certainly didn't cause Anthony's injury. The incident wasn't his fault, and it wasn't Najera's either, or even Anthony's own. Sometimes things just happen, and that looked like one of those situations.

Oh...and the cracks on Canada don't make your argument any more persuasive.

Laurie


----------



## darth-horax

endora60 said:


> I'm neither a Nuggets fan nor a Suns fan--and I'm not Canadian. Just a basketball fan with eyes and NBA League Pass. Impartial.
> Nash didn't mug anybody--*come on, this is Steve Nash*--and he certainly didn't cause Anthony's injury. The incident wasn't his fault, and it wasn't Najera's either, or even Anthony's own. Sometimes things just happen, and that looked like one of those situations.
> 
> Laurie


First off, I never said that it was Nash's fault that Melo got hit. It was a result of what happened.
Even though he's the reigning MVP (for good reason), he's not above the occassional hard foul.

Let's see what an UNBIASED member of the media has to say about it:

Lang Whitaker...SLAM magazine:
www.slamonline.com/links

_
The refs were letting the game get a little out of hand, and the Nuggets players were trying harder and harder to draw fouls on the Suns with no luck. Melo got a pass in the post, spun around for a jumper and went down like he'd been fouled. (I don't think he got fouled, but still, he went down.) As he fell, the rebound came off to the weak side, where Eduardo Najera was rather easily blocking out Steve Nash. *Nash grabbed Najera with both hands and gave him a twist (though he wasn't whistled for a foul, since being the MVP is nice). *As Najera tried to keep his balance, his threw his left leg out, kneeing Melo in the face._


----------



## pac4eva5

dubc15 said:


> i did not get the chance to watch this game, but i know what you are talking about. i think the nugget announces have got to be one of the most bias announcers on tv. i put the nugget games on mute because i can't stand the announcers. if a nugget player gets a single finger on him, the announcers will start crying and complain like the nugget player got raped or something. love the nuggets but CANT STAND the announcers. i'm sure yall know what i'm talking about... someone agree with me!


u from the bay and u never seen a kings game???

those my friend, are the WORST!!! sac doesnt even like them...haha


----------



## pac4eva5

KidCanada said:


> If you think that was a mugging then I'm speechless. Try watching the replay after you have taken off your homer glasses.


this coming from that betuzzi guy again... 

while your trying to diss someone about buying a dictionary, maybe you should read the word "hypocrite" under the "H" section...since u own one, right???


----------



## ChristopherJ

pac4eva5 said:


> this coming from that betuzzi guy again...
> 
> while your trying to diss someone about buying a dictionary, maybe you should read the word "hypocrite" under the "H" section...since u own one, right???



Why am I a hypocrite? Hopefully you don't use the logic I think you're going to use. You can't possibly be that incompetent.


----------



## Kuskid

pac sorry man, but you're making a *weak* argument. I partially agree, but personal attacks on someone you don't even know isn't gonna persuade anyone. Nash had at least one of Najera's arms pinned, and had him by the jersey. I wouldn't say mugging, but it should have been an easy foul call if a ref saw it.


----------



## pac4eva5

Kuskid said:


> pac sorry man, but you're making a *weak* argument. I partially agree, but personal attacks on someone you don't even know isn't gonna persuade anyone. Nash had at least one of Najera's arms pinned, and had him by the jersey. I wouldn't say mugging, but it should have been an easy foul call if a ref saw it.


wtf? i wasnt even arguing...???


----------



## ChristopherJ

pac4eva5 said:


> wtf? i wasnt even arguing...???


Pffft you don't even have the balls to answer me. VERY weak... but I wouldn't expect anything more from you anyways.


----------



## cpawfan

Please stop this in this thread.

Consider this an official warning.


----------



## pac4eva5

KidCanada said:


> Pffft you don't even have the balls to answer me. VERY weak... but I wouldn't expect anything more from you anyways.


what question? u bein a hypocite? tellin somebody they need to watch a replay after they take off their "homer" glasses??? try takin off "your" glasses, cuz bertuzzi should be in jail...


----------



## ChristopherJ

pac4eva5 said:


> what question? u bein a hypocite? tellin somebody they need to watch a replay after they take off their "homer" glasses??? try takin off "your" glasses, cuz bertuzzi should be in jail...


Yeah! I'm a homer because I think him getting the longest suspension in NHL history is fair enough. 

And try staying on topic. Me thinking Nash didn't mug Najera has nothing to do with Todd Bertuzzi. If that's your argument against me then all I can say is wow. Your arguments are so utterly stupid they give me headaches.


----------



## ChristopherJ

cpawfan said:


> Please stop this in this thread.
> 
> Consider this an official warning.


Okay, I'm done.


----------



## pac4eva5

KidCanada said:


> Yeah! I'm a homer because I think him getting the longest suspension in NHL history is fair enough.
> 
> And try staying on topic. Me thinking Nash didn't mug Najera has nothing to do with Todd Bertuzzi. If that's your argument against me then all I can say is wow. Your arguments are so utterly stupid they give me headaches.


again, i wasnt arguing...


----------

